# Pc erstellen



## Eyatrian (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo

ich habe leider keine Ahnung von PCs zusammenbauen/stellen.

nun wollte ich fragen ob vielleicht jemand so nett wäre und mir seinen oder einen von ihm zusammengestellten Pc zeigen kann....

Der Preis sollte zwischen 500 und 750 Euro liegen und es sollten möglichst die aktuellen Spiele auf sehr hohen bis Höchsteinstellungen spielbar sein.

wenn ihr mehr Informationen brauch sagt bescheid


LG


----------



## Smeal (28. Februar 2009)

technik forum?


----------



## Maladin (28. Februar 2009)

Ich habe den Thread ins Technik Forum verschoben. Lies dir doch mal die Stickys hier durch. Da gibt es ein paar gute Vorschläge für Selbstbau PCs.

/wink maladin


----------



## Steamhammer1994 (28. Februar 2009)

http://www.one.de/shop/one-pc-systeme-ones...-c-128_206.html hier solltest du fündig werden.


----------



## Hallo11 (28. Februar 2009)

Ich bezweifle, dass du auf einem Pc für 700€ die neuesten Games auf den Höchsteinstellungen spielen kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie Maladin schon sagte schau dir mal die Stickys an.


----------



## Frostbitten (28. Februar 2009)

ich empfehle mindfactory, die bauen ihn dir auch gleich zusammen


----------



## Soramac (28. Februar 2009)

Wart mal bis Asoriel, painschecks und so da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nagato (28. Februar 2009)

ich empfehle www.combatready.de da kannste selbst zusammenstellen etc


----------



## Monzel (28. Februar 2009)

Also einen PC für die neusten Games... alles auf höchsten Spielen könnnen.... Naja du hast 750 € dann dürfte das kein Problem sein! Ich kann dir http://mix-computer.de/html/index.html empfehlen!


----------



## painschkes (28. Februar 2009)

_750&#8364;? Alles neue flüssig? Kein Problem - Bitteschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

CPU :   AMD Phenom II X4 940 

Gehäuse :  Coolermaster Centurion RC534 

Netzteil :  OCZ StealthXStream 500W 

Laufwerk :  Samsung SH-223F bare schwarz 

Mainboard :  MSI KA790GX 

RAM :  4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X 

Grafikkarte :  Club3D GTX260 55nm 

Festplatte :  Samsung HD642JJ 640GB 

+ Zusammenbau : 756,39 &#8364;

Nur Versandkosten würden noch dazukommen.. :-)

_


----------



## FireFlasch (28. Februar 2009)

Also mit 750€ wird das schon verdammt eng wenn du alle neuen games mit der besten grafik flüssig spielen willst.

Jetzt nur ma zum Beispiel: Du willst Crisis auf Hoch zocken und das flüssig
Dazu brauchste ne verdammt gute Grafikkarte und die kostet locker 300€.
Nun noch der Arbeitsspeicher sollte da mindestens 3 GB ham das sind nochma 100€.
Motherboard sollte auch kein 08/15 sein also nochma 150€ rechnen.
Festplatte darf auch nich zu klein ausfallen sonst is die schnell dicht nochma 200€(2 physische Platten).
Und nu noch der Prozessor, dass kommt jetzt auf deine Vorlieben an entweder Intel oder AMD ich persönlich rate zu AMD nochma 250€.(AMD Phenom)
Ganz zum schluss noch der kleinkram mit DVD-Brenner Cardreader extra USB-Ports usw nochma 100€.

In der Summe sind wir da bei 1100€ nur an Hardware.

Wenn du das jetzt noch zusammenbauen lässt kannst du Glück haben und die haben mit bestimmten Herstellern einen Vertrag und bekommen die Teile billiger aber das merkst du im Preis nur minimal also kannste dann ma +- 150€ rechnen.


----------



## Soramac (28. Februar 2009)

Mein PC hat 600 Euro gekostet, läuft alles einbarfrei. Left 4 Dead keine Ruckler, denke bei Crysis wird auch nichts ruckeln.


----------



## painschkes (28. Februar 2009)

_Was besseres als mein Zusammenstellung wirst du derzeit für ~750€ nicht finden , und damit kannst du derzeit alles Spielen.. MMO / Shooter und und und..

Und das was FireFlasch geschrieben hat , stimmt nicht wirklich.. find´s immer toll die Leute dann in die Irre zu führen wenn man selber keinen Plan hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :-(_


----------



## Soramac (28. Februar 2009)

Hehe.. 

was ich am lustigstens finde ist der Satz:


> Festplatte darf auch nich zu klein ausfallen sonst is die schnell dicht nochma *200€*(2 physische Platten).



Will der 2TB Festplatte haben oder was...


----------



## painschkes (28. Februar 2009)

_Jup , naja.. btw.. Hallo Sori :-)_


----------



## EspCap (28. Februar 2009)

FireFlasch schrieb:


> Jetzt nur ma zum Beispiel: Du willst Crisis auf Hoch zocken und das flüssig
> Dazu brauchste ne verdammt gute Grafikkarte und die kostet locker 300€.


Auf den Rest geh ich erst gar nicht ein, aber so einen Ramsch wie das hab ich lange nicht gelesen...
Meine 8800 GT (ca. 140 Euro als ichs gekauft hab) schafft Crysis auf höchster Detailstufe und 4x AA flüssig...


----------



## Maladin (28. Februar 2009)

Hüst .. zurück zum Thema bitte mes amies.

/wink maladin


----------



## Soramac (28. Februar 2009)

Alles klar. Finde das nur so witzig, was manche Leute so schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. Februar 2009)

_Sorry Mala :/

Aber sowas nervt manchmal echt , wundere mich grad nur wieso sich der TE nicht meldet °_°_


----------



## minimitmit (28. Februar 2009)

also an deiner stelle noch ein klein wenig sparen , und  dann einen fuer ungefaehr 800 nehmen.
cpu und graka die von painschkes.
festplatte die 640gb version der samsung  (kostet das gleiche).
mainboard dann das dka 790 gx ( nen tick besser).
und dann den rest fuern gutes gehauese , dass dir gefaellt, und wo auch die graka reinpasst


----------



## painschkes (28. Februar 2009)

_Das mit der Platte hab ich garnicht gesehn , gleich mal reineditiert oben :-)

Ja , das mit dem Mainboard hab ich nur gemacht da das das dka nicht in seiner Preisklasse lag :-/

Hm , Karte pass rein..aber klar..man kann natürlich nen hübscheres nehmen.. :-D_


----------



## pampam (28. Februar 2009)

Was besseres, als die Zusammenstellung von painschkes wirst du nicht für den Preis finden.
Aber noch eine Frage: Brauchst du auch ein Betriebssystem oder hast du noch eins?


----------



## Nanimo (28. Februar 2009)

[FAQ] Der ideale PC

Schau mal dort vorbei!


----------



## Klos1 (28. Februar 2009)

FireFlasch schrieb:


> Also mit 750€ wird das schon verdammt eng wenn du alle neuen games mit der besten grafik flüssig spielen willst.



falsch, siehe Painschkess Beispiel. AMD 940 mit GTX260 reicht immer für alles, solang man es mit Features wie AA und AF nicht übertreibt.



FireFlasch schrieb:


> Jetzt nur ma zum Beispiel: Du willst Crisis auf Hoch zocken und das flüssig
> Dazu brauchste ne verdammt gute Grafikkarte und die kostet locker 300€.



ähm...falsch, eine ATI4870 bzw. GTX260 ist für ca. 200 Euro zu haben



FireFlasch schrieb:


> Nun noch der Arbeitsspeicher sollte da mindestens 3 GB ham das sind nochma 100€.



ähm...falsch! 4 GB DDR2 PC6400 sind für ca. 45 Euro zu haben.



FireFlasch schrieb:


> Motherboard sollte auch kein 08/15 sein also nochma 150€ rechnen.



ähm...falsch! Ein besseres Mainboard bringt dir in Sachen Performace so gut wie garnichts. Der billige Intel-Chipsatz P43 und der etwas teurere nehmen sich fast garnichts. Auch im Bereich AMD und Sockel AM2 gibt es billige Chipsätze mit 780G, die den Mainboards mit 790GX in fast nichts nachstehen. Das ist meßbar und nicht spürbar. Mainboard kann also ruhig ein billiges für ca. 60-80 Euro sein. Die teureren Platinen sind für Übertakter interessant.



FireFlasch schrieb:


> Festplatte darf auch nich zu klein ausfallen sonst is die schnell dicht nochma 200€(2 physische Platten).



ähm...falsch! Eine 640 GB-Platte von z.b. Seagate (7200.11), also eine der besten im Moment, kostet ca. 60 Euro. Die wird den meisten schon reichen.



FireFlasch schrieb:


> Und nu noch der Prozessor, dass kommt jetzt auf deine Vorlieben an entweder Intel oder AMD ich persönlich rate zu AMD nochma 250€.(AMD Phenom)
> Ganz zum schluss noch der kleinkram mit DVD-Brenner Cardreader extra USB-Ports usw nochma 100€.



ähm...falsch! Der beste AMD, der immo verfügbar ist, nämlich der Phenom II 940, Phenom I ist sowieso Schrott, kostet ca. 200 Euro. Dazu muss man sagen, das es bisher kaum Spiele gibt, die von Quad profitieren. Wirklich erwähnenswert wäre da nur GTA4. Es könnte für einen Spiele-PC also auch ein Dualcore sein.

Und zum Schluss nochmal der Verweis auf die Zusammenstellung von Painschkess. Einen ähnlichen habe ich kürzlich einen Kumpel zusammengebaut.
Für 750 Euro spielst du da alles damit. Außer du möchtest Crysis in Ultra High mit 16xAA und 8xAF in 1980x1020 Pixel spielen. 

Aber da dürfte es dann überhaupt schwer werden, etwas zu finden. Sogar eine GTX285 wird hier ihre liebe Mühe haben.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2009)

ja, kann ich bestätigen. Selbst meine 4870x2 wird bei Enthusiast und 8xAA/16xAF absolut in die Knie gezwungen, das ist dann nichtmehr spielbar.

Ich würde auch den PC von painschkes nehmen, ist ein top Teil!


----------



## painschkes (28. Februar 2009)

_Wie Klos mich immer mit 2 s schreibt >_<

Naja..nimm die Zusammenstellung vom Meister..ääh..mir xD

_


----------



## Klos1 (1. März 2009)

Tschuldige Painschkkes


----------



## painschkes (1. März 2009)

_Kein Problem , du darfst das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jetzt mit doppel K.. xD_


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

hrhr - Absicht und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. März 2009)

_Klar , was sonst <(o.0<)_


----------



## Soramac (1. März 2009)

Ich schreib dein Name auch immer falsch painschecks


----------



## painschkes (1. März 2009)

_Egal , ihr pösen pösen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Syntra (1. März 2009)

Huhu =D

Ich wollte mir in geraumer Zeit nen neuen Pc zusammenbasteln und hab soweit auch glaub alles Richtige gefunden...

Aber ich schwanke gerade noch zwischen dem Prozessor... Jaja ich hab hier und da gelesen, dass z.B. Quad noch nicht für Spiele ausgereift ist, aber man findet doch ab und an Tests wo der Quad den DualCore im FPS-Vergleich schlägt.

Schwanke zwischen: 

Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 3,16GHz    und dem    Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 2,83GHz   (der Q9650 ist mir dann doch zu teuer, da ich anstatt 550 Watt dann doch ~700 Watt NT bräuchte.. oder? )


In vielen Fällen würde der Core 2 Duo den Quad warscheinlich noch schlagen, aber der Pc sollte paar Jährchen halten, deshalb bin ich mir so unsicher :-/

painschkes , hast du vielleicht Antwort für mich ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße


----------



## painschkes (1. März 2009)

_Nicht nur ich sicherlich :-)

Aber , wenn du wirklich nen komplett neuen PC bauen willst - greif zum Quad..in (naher?) Zukunft wird es viel mehr Spiele geben die Quads unterstützen..




Das mit dem 700W Netzteil stimmt nicht , ist sicherlich in irgend nem PC-Konfigurator nen Bug.. :-)






Wieviel willst denn ausgeben für die neue Kiste? :-)_


----------



## Syntra (1. März 2009)

Maximal so ..... 1100 Euro

Mainboard: ASUS P5N-D

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 2,83GHz

Grafik:  896 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 260 

Arbeitsspeicher: 4096MB DDR2

Netzteil:  550 Watt BeQuiet 

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor JR

Festplatte: 1000 GB SATA von Samsung

Laufwerk: 20x DVD+-RW Double Layer Brenner 

Betriebssystem: 64 Bit Vista Home Premium


Habs mir bei one.de mal zusammengestellt und komm mit Service Pluspaket auf den Preis...
Aber bin mir eben net sicher ob halt auch das NT ausreicht.... lieg ich damit dann scho an der Grenze? 

Grüße


----------



## minimitmit (1. März 2009)

also an deiner stelle würder ich den q9550 nehmen.
dazu nen ocz stealthxstream 600 und ne gescheite graka.
der konfigurator bei hwv will dir nen 700 w NT aufschwatzen, brauchste aber net.
leg die sachen einfach alle getrennt innen warenkorb , dann kommts auch an


----------



## Soramac (1. März 2009)

Nen PC für 1100 Euro kann man doch auch ne GTX 285 oder 295 reinklatschen oder?


----------



## minimitmit (1. März 2009)

bei hwv komm ich mit fast der gleichen konfig ( nur nen asus p5q pro, anstatt dem p5n dingens da) auf knapp 1000 euro.
scheint also billiger zu sein.
ausserdem haste dann noch ne gtx 260 216, anstatt ner normalen.


fuer 100 euro mehr kriegste dann ne gtx 285.


----------



## Syntra (1. März 2009)

Also egal bei welchem Konfigurator ich das bis jetzt gemacht hab, komm ich immer ziemlich auf ähnlichen Preis... bei ner 285GTX müsst dich doch bestimmt 700 Watt nehmen oder?^^

und das wären dann doch nochmal ~200Euro mehr..?

Grüße


----------



## Klos1 (1. März 2009)

Das ein Quad für Spiele nicht ausgereift sei, ist von der Formulierung her falsch. Ein Quad ist sehr wohl ausgereift, aber seine Kerne können nur Arbeitsvorgänge analog abarbeiten, die dementsprechend programmiert wurden. Die müssen in Threads aufgeteilt sein. Nur dann können sie parallel abgearbeitet werden. Und das ist programmiertechnisch sehr schwer umzusetzen. Deswegen macht es bisher auch kaum einer

Wenn du das Geld hast, würde ich aber trotzdem den 9550er nehmen. Den hab ich selber und er ist auch schnell genug für sämtliche Spiele, die keinen Quad unterstützen. Dann arbeiten die Kerne halt nicht analog, juckt ja nicht. 

Wenn ein Spiel wie z.b. GTAIV dann aber doch Quad unterstützt, dann ist es auch recht

Alternativ könntest du dir noch den Phenom II 940 überlegen. Der ist nochmal etwas billiger.

Edit: Ich würde maximal eine ATI4870 oder Geforce GTX260 kaufen. Grafikkarten sind viel zu vergänglich. Mit den beiden genannten kann man auch alles spielen.
Dafür würde ich mir dann früher wieder eine neue kaufen. Im Herbst sollen schon die ersten DirectX11 Karten kommen, mit neuer Architektur.

Meiner Meinung nach fährt man besser, sich jedes Jahr eine Karte der Oberklasse zu kaufen, als alle zwei Jahre Highend.

Für die GTX285 reicht im übrigen ein gutes 500 Watt Netzteil.

Das z.b.:

http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=c...2&Itemid=40


----------



## minimitmit (1. März 2009)

geh mal ueber hardwareschotte.de auf hardwareversand.
dann legste da alles einzeln in den warenkorb.
und eig brauchste nur nen 600w.
aber nen 700 w ocz kostet auch "nur 20 euro oder so mehr alsn 600.
also ca 120 fuer ne gtx 285 musste draufrechnen.


----------



## painschkes (1. März 2009)

_Vllt sowas? 

 Klick mich! 

Wie Klos schon sagte , ne "bessere" Grafikkarte lohnt nicht.. rest ist (eigentlich?) Top! :-)
_


----------



## Syntra (1. März 2009)

@Klos

Ja das wusst ich schon, sry hatte mich vielleicht etwas ungünstig ausgedrückt. Aber wenn du bestätigen kannst das aktuelle trotzdem gut laufen, auch wenn sie im Vergleich zum z.b. 8500 pro kern net so hohe taktfrequenz hat, dann bin ich ja zufrieden =)

Ach und: Ich will AMD eg. vermeiden.. hatte mal einen und der hat nach nicht mal 3 Monaten den Geist aufgegeben :/, deshalb seit dem lieber Intel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ minimitmit

Ja, das mein ich... kommt überall noch bissel was dazu und ist dann am Ende halt doch preislicher Unterschied... dann mach ich das lieber wie Klos sagt und vielleicht 1x im Jahr neue Graka, falls überhaupt nötig.. Außerdem mein ich das der Unterschied von der 260 gtx zur 285 gtx net soo groß ist oder?

Naja bin sonst mit meiner Zusammenstellung doch recht zufrieden und wollt da auch net mehr so groß dran drehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## painschkes (1. März 2009)

_Na dann bleib dabei , nur würd ich anstatt dem P5ND das P5Q Pro nehmen :-)_


----------



## Syntra (1. März 2009)

Wo liegen hier die Unterschiede zwischen P5ND und P5Q Pro?

Grüße


----------



## painschkes (1. März 2009)

_Ah schon gut , ich dachte das war das "nicht so dolle" Mainboard :-o

Zusammenstellung ist eigentlich sogar richtig gut , bleib dabei :-)_


----------



## Syntra (1. März 2009)

Ok.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super danke euch =)

Grüße


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

ja, die sieht echt gut aus. Das man mit dem Q9550 alles spielen kann, kann ich nur bestätigen. Und dass es besser ist, jedes Jahr eine Oberklasse-Karte als alle 2 Jahre eine High-End stimmt wohl auch. Ich hab zwar auch eine relativ teure Karte, aber die hab ich enorm günstig bekommen. Und warum sollte ich dann nicht zur größeren greifen, welche (in meinem Fall) nur gut 50€ teurer ist als die Single-GPU Version? Bei den normalen Preisen macht aber eine Oberklasse mehr Sinn als eine High-End.


----------



## Klos1 (1. März 2009)

Bedingt der Tatsache, daß viele der neuen Spiele inzwischen wenigstens ein bisschen mit Quad skalieren, wird der Taktunterschied einigermaßen relativiert.
Du wirst bestimmt kein gängiges Spiel finden, für das der 9550 im Standardtakt zu langsam wäre.

Desweiteren kann man den auch noch gut übertakten. Meiner läuft auf 3,4 Ghz. Für derartige Vorhaben würde ich aber unbedingt zum E0-Stepping raten, also das neueste. Denn die haben im allgemeinen ein höheres Übertaktungspotenzial als das alte C1. Nicht immer, aber meistens.

@Asoriel: Klar, wenn ein günstiger Preis rausspringt, sollte man zugriffen. Kann im Prinzip ja auch jeder machen, wie er meint. Ich persönlich bevorzuge es, mir einmal im Jahr eine Graka der Oberklasse zu gönnen. Der enorme Preisunterschied zwischen ATI4870/GTX260 und GTX285/295/ATI4870X2 steht in keinem guten Verhältnis zur Mehrleistung. Hinzu kommen noch die allgemeinen Nachteile bei den Dualkarten. Mehr Lärm, mehr Strom, Mehrleistung steht und fällt mit Treiber und dem jeweiligen Spiel.


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

eben, da wäre noch ein Grund, warum ich den Q9650 für ca. 60&#8364; mehr nicht kaufen würde. Den Q9550 bekommt man wahrscheinlich selbst Boxed auf 3,0 Ghz.

Edit: Der Q9650 kostet bei Alternate 320&#8364;. Die selbe CPU als XE mit offenem Multi knappe 1.000&#8364;? Für einen offenen Multi? Wer bitteschön kauft sich sowas?


----------



## Klos1 (1. März 2009)

Jop, rentiert sich überhaupt nicht. Einen 9550 auf 3Ghz zu stellen ist absolut kein Problem und in ca. 30 Sekunden erledigt. 

30 Sekunden Arbeit <-> 60 Euro?

Da nehm ich mal lieber das Geld


----------



## Syntra (1. März 2009)

@klos

Worin liegen die Unterschiede mit E0-Stepping und dem C1? War das nicht irgendwas mit Sensoren für CPU - temperatur?

und wollt eg. beim Boxedkühler bleiben, wie weit meinst kann ich damit übertakten....3,0-3,2GHz würden mir eh schon reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

was meinst du zu dem Q*X*9650 für ca. 1000&#8364;? Nur wegen dem offenen Multi? Da hats doch sonst keinen Unterschied zum 320&#8364;-teuren Q9650?

Das beste finde ich ja, dass einer bei den Alternate-Bewertungen zum QX9650 folgendes schrieb:
"Was das Übertakten angeht, lasse ich die Finger davon. Kein Interesse daran meinen Prozessor zu killen. Was die anderen damit machen, ist jedem selber überlassen."

Warum kauft sich so ein Mensch einen Extreme-Prozessor?

Edit: Mit E0 und Boxed kommst du definitiv auf 3,0 Ghz. Wie hoch es mit boxed maximal geht, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Bei mir ist ein Scythe Mugen II verbaut, und die CPU ist enorm kühl. Das E0-Stepping braucht weniger Strom und bleibt kühler. Außerdem lässt es sich besser übertakten.


----------



## Syntra (1. März 2009)

Ah ok. ^^

Ja wenn das kein Problem ist mit 3,0 Ghz bin ich ja voll zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

naja, die Frage ist nur, ob du das brauchst. Von 2,83 Ghz zu 3 Ghz ist sicher kein riesen Sprung, aber möglich ist es.


----------



## Klos1 (1. März 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, werden die Extreme-Editions auch noch extra selektiert. Das werden also nur die besten und diese wiederum haben ein enormes OC-Potenzial.
Sofern es mich betrifft, kann ich das bestätigen, denn ich habe in meinen Zweitrechner aktuell einen 6800 extreme, welchen ich günstig im Internet erwerben konnte.

Und das Ding geht von standardmäßigen 2,93 Ghz ohne Probleme auf 4 Ghz. Wobei man sagen muss, daß das mit einem guten 8500 E0 auch ohne Probleme machbar ist. 8600 E0 haben sogar viele auf 4,5 Ghz laufen, mit Luftkühlung wohlgemerkt.

Hier ist mal ein offizielles Listing bezüglich Bugfixing im E0:

    *  1Performance Monitoring Event IA32_FIXED_CTR2 May Not Function Properly when Max Ratio is a Non-Integer Core-to-Bus Ratio.
    * VM Exit with Exit Reason &#8220;TPR Below Threshold&#8221; Can Cause the Blocking by MOV/POP SS and Blocking by STI Bits to be Cleared in the Guest     Interruptibility-State Field.
    * NMIs May Not Be Blocked by a VM-Entry Failure.
    * Partial Streaming Load Instruction Sequence May Cause the Processor to Hang.
    * Self/Cross Modifying Code May Not be Detected or May Cause a Machine Check Exception.
    * Data TLB Eviction Condition in the Middle of a Cacheline Split Load Operation May Cause the Processor to Hang.
    * RSM Instruction Execution under Certain Conditions May Cause Processor Hang or Unexpected Instruction Execution Results.

Wobei ich Punkt 1 ganz stark bestreiten möchte, denn der Multi wurde bei meinem 9550 anfangs nicht korrekt ausgelesen. Und der hat ja 8,5, also nicht Integer, sondern float.


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

okay, das rechtfertigt natürlich einen Mehrpreis, aber 3x so teuer wie der normale find ich ein bischen arg hoch. Wenn man Glück hat, kann man durchaus auch eine CPU erwischen, welche man ans äußerste treiben kann. Oder eben das Gegenteil.


----------



## Klos1 (1. März 2009)

Einen Extreme zu kaufen ist absolut idiotisch

Außer man hat wirklich soviel Geld, daß es einfach keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

oder eben man hat Glück wie du und findet einen günstig im Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

